# Slow Crank?



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Ive tested the battery several times and it outperforms its CCA rating and the battery terminals dont look too terrible but ive cleaned them anyway.
The pattern I see is that it cranks worse If I try to start it back up right away as opposed to letting it sit for an hour or so. 

Also it cranks just fine with a battery charger attached.

Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like our notoriously crappy cable ends not getting a good connection on the posts since you said you load tested the battery. Should be one of those two.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Slow crank may be heat soak on the starter or grounds. My 454 was doing this. I got a gear reduction starter on it and the problem went away. It may be time for a new starter if all cables are good.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

OK cool thanks guys


----------

